# Baking powder biscuits - flat, flat, flat!



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I recently made a batch of baking powder biscuits. Unfortunately, they came out looking like one of those horrid bun-things they serve at McDonalds - flat. The only good thing going for me was that they were pleasantly browned on top and nice and mealy on the inside.

Where did I go wrong, and what can I do next time to fix it? Here is the recipe I'm using:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try 1 cup substituted ap flour for 1 cup cake flour, it seems like the dough needs just a teeny bit more gluten to retain the structure and hold in the leavening to make the biscuit rise.:bounce:


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Or maybe your baking powder was old.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Baking powder wasn't old - but the flour was. I did use AP flour - cake flour is hard to find in this cold, hard part of the world. The flour is about two years old - I keep it in the freezer until I need it (can you tell I don't bake much?).

Someone recommended that I use more cream. Would that help?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try removing 2 Tbl Ap flour and substituting Corn Starch 2Tbl in its place. Could be the flour was too "hard".
Cake flour is very soft and does not have much structure, AP flour is a mid range flour, good for many things but is stronger than cake flour which would keep the biscuits from rising to their true potential.

I am getting really hungry!!!:bounce:


----------

